# Should I Buy A PS3?



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 23, 2009)

Ho-kay, I'm going to the bank tomorrow to deposit $350 that I've earned from shoveling snow over the past few weeks. I currently have $528 in there and that $350 will make it somewhere near $900. So, I'm feeling bored and I have a high definition TV. I figure that I should get a PS3 with some trimmings and some games. 

No, getting a 360 is out of the question because I want Blu-Ray and the PS3 a library of games that's more attractive to me (Halo and GoW can suck my dick), and I don't really need a super-advanced gaming PC at the moment. Also, free online and all of the things that go with it is very tempting. Xbox Live may be better, but I'm not prepared to spend that much money. So, what should I do? Should I take the plunge and get one, or does someone have a better idea for where my money should go? Also, what games should I get? I already have Warhawk and GRID in-mind but I'm not sure if that's enough.

Come on, I need some help, guise.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I don't have a PS3, so my opinion probably won't be worth much. But, if I were in your situation, I would save my money for some 360 games. The PS3 does have some good exclusives, and the Blu-Ray, and all that good stuff, but its game library is pretty reliant on the exclusives.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 23, 2009)

No.  Don't buy it.

Save the money for a new PC or something.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 23, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Save the money for a new PC or something.



Pretty much this, even saving up for whatever the next possible generation of gaming is would better than getting a PS3 at this point.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 23, 2009)

Buying a new PC and upgrading my current PC are both out of the question.


----------



## Doug (Jan 23, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Buying a new PC and upgrading my current PC are both out of the question.


What are the specs of yoru current PC? I can play a lot of new games just fine on a Gateway GT5428 desktop (1gb RAM, Pentium D 3.2ghz processor). I bought a decent graphics card (nVidia 8600GT). Granted, I can't run Crysis on MAXIMUM settings and have a perfect framerate in a 1280x1024, but games like Bioshock, Fallout 3, Half-Life 2, HL2: EP1 and 2, and Team Fortress 2 run decently on my PC.

It's not really as expensive as you'd think, unless your planning on buying all top of the line products, including  a nVidia 9800GTX and a quad-core processor, then your looking at a lot of money.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 23, 2009)

How is buying a PS3 alright but getting a new PC part is not? We're not saying UPGRADE EVERYTHING TOP OF THE LINE WOOOOOO, just fix up anything that could use to be upgraded.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 23, 2009)

If you want Blu-Ray, then yeah, PS3 is the way to go. Most of the big games are on at least two of the three systems if not all three, but the Wii versions will always be sub-par. For me it was a tossup between a PS3 and 360 for the longest time, but I went with PS3 because I know I'll wanna go hi-def/blu-ray soon as I can afford it, and it never helped the 360's chances that I fucking hate the controller (reminds me of the Dreamcast controller).


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 23, 2009)

I love my PS3 and play it almost daily while my 360 is rotting, broken, in it's box in my garage. Only thing I ever used my 360 for was Halo 3 (Which sucked) and games at the rental store that weren't available on PS3 when I went there.
Now, obviously, some people love their 360's, but the exclusives in the 360's game library just don't interest me. Most of them end up being ported to PC, too.

If you're thinking of getting GRID, you'd probably like Motorstorm. It's a huge adrenaline rush game and plays extremely well for a racer; Pacific Rift has better gameplay than the original Motorstorm, but the original has a lot more style and attitude. Take your pick.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 23, 2009)

I have both a 360 Elite and a PS3 (neither of which I could afford, but oh well), and I have to say that the PS3 gets more usage. Could just be because the PS3 is the "new toy", but its web browser and media functions place it high on the "which one do I boot up when I'm bored" measure. Integration with the PSP is also nice, though I've yet to get Remote Play to work properly.

I guess it boils down to what kinds of games you play. The PS3 DualShock 3 has incredibly smooth joystick movement and range of motion, and has pressure-sensitive buttons. As an added bonus, you can pair it via Bluetooth to any capable computer to use it as a controller there, too. For a user upgrading from the PS2, it would be a natural choice if most of the games you want to play are multiplatform and you don't want to re-learn a new layout.

Blu-Ray playback... Well, I haven't tried it yet, but it would be a definite plus if you have a capable monitor/TV. If you watch a lot of movies, then Blu-Ray is slowly but surely becoming the de-facto standard like DVD did (though maybe a tad slower), and most films are coming out on both DVD and Blu-Ray. Long story short, you'll get more features and useless stuff on your discs, and you'll get better picture quality for films shot at HD resolutions (most of the stuff we're seeing right now is just upscaled and smoothed, like most DVD players nowadays (and the PS3 and 360) are capable of doing on the fly).

If you're in the market for a Blu-Ray player anyway, then I'd give you an emphatic yes, go for it. Metal Gear Solid 4 is an amazing game that you should add to your list of games, and the upcoming Killzone 2 does look pretty impressive, if generic. There are also a lot of other shooters available if you like them, as well as Fallout 3 (which you could consider a shooter) and several jRPG's like Disgaea 3.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 23, 2009)

Fuck what everyone else said. Buy a Wii. After, invest all of your money in silly accessories for it. You'll be the coolest kid on the block.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 23, 2009)

I still have a grudge against Microsoft for making my 360 join the amalgam of other faulty Microsoft products I own. The red ring got my system... I feel corporations shouldn't be rewarded for inept product design/testing. Unfortunately, the games really are with the 360, but a lot of good games are cross-platform and available for PS3 as well. For blu-ray, I'd definitely recommend PS3, since you won't have to deal with/pay for firmware updates being mailed to you.. you can just download updates easily for free on the PS3. Also, the menu layout on the PS3 is so much better than Microsoft's graphical overkill, not-so-straightforward style. The new menu setup on the 360 drives me crazy... rather than being able to see everything and be able to find everything easily, you get to scroll through all the options that go off-screen... [insert more 360 rage] Microsoft STILL needs to repair mine, from last November. I've missed out on a bunch of good game releases.

Yeah.. the PS3 is nice. It's a shame it just didn't really catch on with many good exclusives. I'd say to go for it, dude.


----------



## Project_X (Jan 23, 2009)

If you want an HD system, Yes. Microsoft does not support UserMods!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 24, 2009)

I would highly recmmend a PS3. Its a great console so its well worth the money. Also for those who have one you can add me. My PSN is AdrianLekach


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2009)

I say screw it, save your money until something YOU know YOU want for sure. If you're coming to the forums and asking, that puts a stigma on it - Do you really want it, or are you just buying it because you have money to burn? You're on your way with that much money to get a car, or have extra to keep up (or add on to) any current car you might have. Technology is constantly obsoleting itself, so if you aren't sure on buying something, wait 6 months and add to that fund you have, THEN see if there is something worthwhile. Not something to simply burn your money on that you aren't even sure about. (Plus, you need to check if there is anything even worthwhile on the PS3 that interests you. Check the current, check the future. I personally don't like the PS3, because it doesn't have any games I like. Nothing is wrong with the console, it just lacks worthwhile games)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 24, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I still have a grudge against Microsoft for making my 360 join the amalgam of other faulty Microsoft products I own. The red ring got my system... I feel corporations shouldn't be rewarded for inept product design/testing. Unfortunately, the games really are with the 360, but a lot of good games are cross-platform and available for PS3 as well. For blu-ray, I'd definitely recommend PS3, since you won't have to deal with/pay for firmware updates being mailed to you.. you can just download updates easily for free on the PS3. Also, the menu layout on the PS3 is so much better than Microsoft's graphical overkill, not-so-straightforward style. The new menu setup on the 360 drives me crazy... rather than being able to see everything and be able to find everything easily, you get to scroll through all the options that go off-screen... [insert more 360 rage] Microsoft STILL needs to repair mine, from last November. I've missed out on a bunch of good game releases.
> 
> Yeah.. the PS3 is nice. It's a shame it just didn't really catch on with many good exclusives. I'd say to go for it, dude.



From what I hear, the kinds of problems the 360 has been plagued with aren't completely unheard of for PS3, but God damn, as far as I know it hasn't gotten to the point of class action lawsuits against Sony. If it's an consolation, while it might be abhorrent that you've been waiting since November to get your 360 repaired, at least they _will_ repair your system for you. I've heard if by chance something does fuck up with a PS3, you're pretty much shit out of luck.

Did I mention I had to send mine through Purolator when I moved too? Yeah, I'm sorta on pins and needles waiting to see if the thing actually works when it gets here.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm a proud owner of a PS3 and I love my big black behemoth to death.  My game collection is decently big and I've played all different kinds of games from sports to first person shooters to RPGs in HD and it kicks so much ass it's unbelievable.  Online is completely free, though voice chatting is a little behind what XBOX LIVE offers, but then again, most people who voice chat are a bunch of whiny little kids you don't want to hear anyway.

PS3 has constant firmware updates which enhance its features.  They have the same achievements system that XBox has and will start allowing their games to play custom soundtracks, including the upcoming exclusive Killzone 2 which is looking AWESOME.

The PS3 does have a good line-up of solid games like Uncharted, Resistance, Motorstorm, Metal Gear Solid 4, and if you're a sports fan like me, their exclusive MLB: The Show series is an unmatched baseball sim in graphics and gameplay.  Plus you have great new third-party games like Street Fighter IV, Resident Evil 5, FF XIII, and more coming out this year, things are looking up for PS3 owners.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm wondering if it's worth a few hundred bucks to get a small HD TV just on account of having a PS3 though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm wondering if it's worth a few hundred bucks to get a small HD TV just on account of having a PS3 though.



If the TV is smaller then 20 inches, don't bother getting HD. The pixels are close together enough from the size to provide decent quality. You'll be squinting to see the clarity at that point :/


----------



## Azure (Jan 24, 2009)

No. You should save your money and play outside, instead of wasting your time with mindless entertainment.  Read a book or something, far more entertaining, given what passes as decent these days.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes.  Hmm, games.  I suppose Soul Calibur IV, MGS4 (maybe), and GTA4.  Maybe a few others.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have the money saved for it, I say you should buy it. If you have an HDTV then I definately recomend buying it.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd buy it but wait till the price goes down a bit, that's what I do. lol


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 24, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rifter (Jan 24, 2009)

Ask yourself this: Are Killzone 2 and MGS4 worth the price of the system to you? If no, take a pass on it.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 24, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> From what I hear, the kinds of problems the 360 has been plagued with aren't completely unheard of for PS3, but God damn, as far as I know it hasn't gotten to the point of class action lawsuits against Sony. If it's an consolation, while it might be abhorrent that you've been waiting since November to get your 360 repaired, at least they _will_ repair your system for you. I've heard if by chance something does fuck up with a PS3, you're pretty much shit out of luck.
> 
> Did I mention I had to send mine through Purolator when I moved too? Yeah, I'm sorta on pins and needles waiting to see if the thing actually works when it gets here.



Hah.. that does remind me of an article I read some time ago about how some guy sent in his PS3 to be fixed under warranty, but Sony said the guy's console had too much dust inside it. I guess it's entirely possible to have "too much dust" inside the console, but given that you can't really open up the system to see for yourself, it just sounds a little suspicious. So, yes.. at least Microsoft is willing to repair just about ANY 360 free of charge is nice.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 24, 2009)

I love how the majority of anti-PS3 posts are from people who don't even own one.

The PS3 is overpriced, yes.... well, more like WAS.  It's not as bad as it was a year ago.  It lacks a decent number of exclusives, yes.  But when you want *God of War III*, *Killzone 2*, *Metal Gear Solid 4*, *Little Big Planet*, *Ratchet & Clank Future*, *White Knight Chronicles*, and *Heavy Rain*... That pretty much balances things out a little.

The PS3 and XBOX 360 are both equally good systems in my book.  The 360 provides the greatest online service in the competition, and has the biggest library.  However, most of their big titles are also on other systems.  The PS3 is a powerful behemoth, and from personal experience, it runs games much more smoothly.  Also, if you own a decent sized LCD TV, and watch a lot of movies, blu-ray will open a whole new world for you.  The picture's like putting glasses on for the first time, I haven't bought a regular DVD since mid-2007... and I probably never will either.  Also, it still ranks as the best blu-ray player on the market, since the firmware is constantly upgraded on a regular basis.

Don't go by the opinions of folks who've never owned a PS3.  Go by what you're looking for in games and movies and make the decision yourself.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 24, 2009)

Get a PS3. It can do everything an Xbox can't. And it plays Blu-Rays.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 24, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Get a PS3. It can do everything an Xbox can't. And it plays Blu-Rays.



That's kind of a small advantage, since the XBrick can do a lot of things.


----------



## Kitoth (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok I'll give you my honest opinion hopefully an unbiased one too.

I own a Wii but I also want to get a PS3, but after reading about and hearing from people who work at game stores, April could see the Ps3 drop in price as little as $50 to as high as $100 the console, so I plan to wait.

Here are two articles I read the Wii one was put out today and I have to say I agree with what they say.

Ps3 article:
http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/ps3-will-be-299-in-april-analyst-predicts/1279759

Wii article:
http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/is-the-wii-failing-to-meet-its-potential-/1281752

Its your call on what you make of these, as well as others, but i believe Sony will do a price drop as will Microsoft, and that the Wii has some gaming issues.

Also I see to build a new Pc myself because i currently use AGP and AMD stuff so can't go much higher in the upgrade department. so in building my new Pc i talked to a friend who i easily could ask on your behalf to help build a pc for you. 

He got me a list of currently 4 items:
A Motherboard
A video card
2 gigs of ram(might go with 4 though)
A PSU

I would still need to get a mid-tower and new hard drives, but my sound card, my processor and dvd-rom would work int eh new pc which atm the total for those 4 pieces is $288.96


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2009)

StainMcGorver said:


> Get a PS3. It can do everything an Xbox can't. And it plays Blu-Rays.



Things that it can actually do that are worthwhile that the 360 cannot: 
Play Blu-Ray.

I can't really think of anything else.


----------



## Basque (Jan 24, 2009)

If you actually save the money in a bank, I actually read a recent news report on 1-up.com (that I can't find for the life of me now) that talked about Sony cutting the cost of the PS3 in the near future. The 80G is $400 right now and the 160G is $600, so if you're alright with spending that there's no reason you couldn't buy it, but it's going to suck if you buy it and then it drops $100 in the next month.

I do think the quality is good, though, my friend owns one and we play the few multiplayer games over at his house on occasion. He said he doesn't like Warhawk, if you're thinking about getting it (his version did come with a free blue-tooth, though). I heard that the new SOCOM, which also comes with a free Blue-tooth, is better.

The Orange Box is awesome too but get it for PC if you have the choice between PC and PS3, the PC version gets updates faster. 

If you are looking for a racing game like Grid I've heard that Gran Turismo 5 Prolouge, Dirt and Ferrari Challenge: Trofeo Pirelli are supposed to be the top 3 racing games for the PS3.

Really I'd just wait a bit and see if Sony gives any word about dropping the price, especially with the new fiscal period coming up.

Now, if you don't mind me asking, you said the PS3 ibrary appealed to you but you didn't really name big exlcusive games. Were you planning on getting PS3 exclusive stuff like Little Big Planet? I've heard that Resistance 2 is great, but Haze is supposed to be mediocore and apparently Lair just flat-out sucks.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope it works out for you. Oh, and if you're hooking it up to a 1080 HD TV make sure you have an HDMI cable o it. Anyone selling the PS3 should have them, and they shouldn't run youmore than $20-$30. If you're going to use it for Blu-ray movies, Sony makes a Blu-ray remote specifically for the PS3 that costs about the same. And right now they're starting to put out old moves like George Romero's Zombie flicks and the Evil Dead series for $20 each, whcih is good because normally Blu-rays cost closer to $30.

Again though, good luck with it. I'd suggest getting the 160G one if you can afford it (it comes packaged with Drake's Unchartable, with isn't supposed to be great but hey, it's free) but I personally am waiting to see if they drop the price before I get one. I'd be interested to hear what other games you want to get, too. Good luck! ^^

(Edit: I missed Kitoth's post the first time through. If he heard the price is going to drop too, than that's really good.  )


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 24, 2009)

no join xbox with your buddies!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Why do all the Xbox owners want everyone to get Microsofts lame console. In my Oppion I think they should have stuck to making OSs only


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't turned my PS3 on in over six months. Not been a single game that interests me, and it's useless for folding@home since it generates more heat than both of my desktop PCs combined.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 25, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I haven't turned my PS3 on in over six months. Not been a single game that interests me, and it's useless for folding@home since it generates more heat than both of my desktop PCs combined.


Do you keep it in a wide enough area. My room has never gotten hot because if it


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 25, 2009)

No.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 25, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Do you keep it in a wide enough area. My room has never gotten hot because if it


Yeah... and it still generates insane amounts of heat.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a PS3 in the apartment, several PC's, and a 360...the PS3 generates the least amount of noise and heat. :\

I like the PS3 just as much as the 360, actually honestly more due to the extra power, but not because of the company I could care less about companies.

If you find a reason to purchase a ps3 (games you like it has) get it, if not...why?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, buy a PS3, and then permit me to take a sledgehammer to it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Why do all the Xbox owners want everyone to get Microsofts lame console. In my Oppion I think they should have stuck to making OSs only



Yeah, we Xbox owners want all the billions of people in the world to get 360's. So then we can monopolize both the computer and gaming industry with sheer domination, that way the "lame console" will be your only choice. The record breaking sales mean nothing, unless there's a 360 in every home, and a cap in every ass. That is my Oppion.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 25, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yeah, we Xbox owners want all the billions of people in the world to get 360's. So then we can monopolize both the computer and gaming industry with sheer domination, that way the "lame console" will be your only choice. The record breaking sales mean nothing, unless there's a 360 in every home, and a cap in every ass. That is my Oppion.



Well record breaking sales combined with record breaking, uh, *breaking* doesn't paint a very rosy picture of the console now does it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 25, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well record breaking sales combined with record breaking, uh, *breaking* doesn't paint a very rosy picture of the console now does it.


Eh, it's unfortunate... but these things happen. Nobody likes it. My launch day 360 held up in desert and blizzard conditions, operating in hot ass areas with no air conditioning. And it still works.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well record breaking sales combined with record breaking, uh, *breaking* doesn't paint a very rosy picture of the console now does it.



Record breaking breaking is backed up with probably the best warranty I've ever seen, but on a personal level, the chance it'll break is small.

(I had mine since November 25th or 27th, 2005, and it didn't break until I put it in a tight spot around March 2008, I got it back in March, with a free month of gold \o/)


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 25, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Record breaking breaking is backed up with probably the best warranty I've ever seen, but on a personal level, the chance it'll break is small.


After my 360 originally died, Microsoft went so far as to replace it completely. Even *after* I had modded the case, voided the warranty and more. And for free. They did it because I had a launch day system, and felt that since I was one of the first to get a 360... I deserved their time.

So yeah.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 25, 2009)

What does it really matter? I mean the Xbox has a lot of features as does the PS3. To be truthfully honest the 360 just doesn't appeal to me like the PS3 does (Yes I have played a 360) It all just boils down to what you want out of it


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 25, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Eh, it's unfortunate... but these things happen. Nobody likes it. My launch day 360 held up in desert and blizzard conditions, operating in hot ass areas with no air conditioning. And it still works.



Still, something as expensive as a videogame console shouldn't be so hit or miss. And it wasn't up until this current generation. ITT with the exception of _maybe_ Nintendo, all three are guilty of rushing them out the door. And Nintendo's guilty if nothing else of trying to make people buy the Gamecube twice


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 25, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Still, something as expensive as a videogame console shouldn't be so hit or miss. And it wasn't up until this current generation. ITT with the exception of _maybe_ Nintendo, all three are guilty of rushing them out the door. And Nintendo's guilty if nothing else of trying to make people buy the Gamecube twice


Agreed


----------



## Basque (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I was hoping this wasn't going to devolve into a console argument thread but apparently that sort of thing is inevitable. So, in an attempt to continue without stepping on many toes:

I own a PC and a Wii. Pretty much all the non-exclusive games for the PS3 and the 360 are also on the PC. So, TheGreatCrusader (remember him? The guy who started the thread?) if you are getting the PS3 for the Blu-ray and the exclusives I suggest waiting to see if the price would drop, because I think the handful of exclusives and Blu-ray capabilities are a better buy at a lower cost.

It really depends on what games you want. If you want Halo and Gears of War, it's around $300 for a 360 Pro (at least for the bundle, I can't seem to find just the system itself). If you want Little Big Planet and Resistance 2, a PS3 runs $400 or $600 depending on which one you get.

You might just be better off buying a decent desktop. You get most of the games in the 360/PS3 library, plus all the PC exclusive stuff. Oh, and you know, it's a _computer_, so you can do all kinds of other stuff on it too. It's basically a PS3 or 360 that comes with Windows (or MAC OS).

As a final note, I'm a retail monkey at a video rental place, so I've currently got the new Tales of Symphonia and the new Fire Emblem. Maybe after I play those for a while I'll goof around in Brawl for a bit. And then perhaps Chrono Trigger and New Super Mario Bros. on my DS.

Okay, one more thing then: if you don't already own a DS, I think dollar for dollar it's the best gaming system you can buy. Depending on whether you want the backwards compatability for the GBA, though, you might want to wait until the DSi.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 25, 2009)

Buy a 360 and a ps3, that way you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 25, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> What does it really matter? I mean the Xbox has a lot of features as does the PS3. To be truthfully honest the 360 just doesn't appeal to me like the PS3 does (Yes I have played a 360) It all just boils down to what you want out of it



Well, you're sort of flip-flopping. It matters enough to call the Xbox lame, but when someone has a different opinion, or thinks the PS3 isn't all that, then it doesn't matter all of a sudden? 

That kind-of platform makes me go :l


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 25, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Buy a 360 and a ps3, that way you get the best of both worlds.



I was gonna say that.  *chuckles*  If your finances are in good shape, getting both will definitely make things a whole lot better.  Both systems have equal pros and cons, and from personal experience from owning both for about two years, not once have I regretted making my purchase.

They're both excellent systems, and they're commonly knocked by people who DO NOT own them.  Again, just look for what YOU want, and make the decision from there.  ^^;


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 25, 2009)

One thing you'll probably have to deal with: Most Ps3 games now are non-1080. Just a warning.


----------



## Kitoth (Jan 26, 2009)

Fir me I will wait till April or May and see if indeed the rumors of the PS3 as well as the 360 price drops are true and how much they would drop too, because tehre are games on the 360 i would love to play because they are my kind of game, but more so tehre are those on the Ps3 that i know i want to as well. So it all depends on the price, and who knows I may get the 360 arcade model and worry about a HD later cause i can at least play some single player games i want. but who knows . Hell i even want a PsP for certain reason but its all about moeny and time too.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 26, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> One thing you'll probably have to deal with: Most Ps3 games now are non-1080. Just a warning.


Almost every PS3 game to ever come out has been non-1080.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 26, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Almost every PS3 game to ever come out has been non-1080.



Aye, and it's pissing me off.  Sure, the BIG GUNS are 1080p, like *Metal Gear Solid 4*, but when the multi-platform counterparts come out, a lot of them only go up to 720p.  ~_~  The only exceptions I've seen so far are *Dead Space* and *Grand Theft Auto IV*, which both meet the 1080p expectations.  But there are some games like *Silent Hill: Homecoming* that are displayed in 1080p on the 360, but 720p on the PS3.

Makes no fucking sense.  The blu-ray disc format has a significantly higher capacity than the standard DVD, and the PS3 itself is more than capable of handling it, so there's not a single goddamn excuse for it.  It's as if developers are deliberately dumbing-down the visuals in order to make the other console look better.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 26, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Aye, and it's pissing me off.  Sure, the BIG GUNS are 1080p, like *Metal Gear Solid 4*, but when the multi-platform counterparts come out, a lot of them only go up to 720p.  ~_~  The only exceptions I've seen so far are *Dead Space* and *Grand Theft Auto IV*, which both meet the 1080p expectations.  But there are some games like *Silent Hill: Homecoming* that are displayed in 1080p on the 360, but 720p on the PS3.
> 
> Makes no fucking sense.  The blu-ray disc format has a significantly higher capacity than the standard DVD, and the PS3 itself is more than capable of handling it, so there's not a single goddamn excuse for it.  It's as if developers are deliberately dumbing-down the visuals in order to make the other console look better.



Are you kidding me? I'm an Xbox guy, and I still think THAT is complete bullshit. I'm pretty sure if it can handle Blu-Ray, it can handle 1080p/i, why the games aren't produced as such are beyond my understanding, but there better be a good explanation :l For not maximizing optimum capabilities of a console.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 26, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Aye, and it's pissing me off.  Sure, the BIG GUNS are 1080p, like *Metal Gear Solid 4*, but when the multi-platform counterparts come out, a lot of them only go up to 720p.  ~_~  The only exceptions I've seen so far are *Dead Space* and *Grand Theft Auto IV*, which both meet the 1080p expectations.  But there are some games like *Silent Hill: Homecoming* that are displayed in 1080p on the 360, but 720p on the PS3.


True, but Dead Space is a graphically BORING game. It really do anything with its graphics to tax the hardware. GTA4 puts much more load on the system and pulls off a lot, but Rockstar sacrified a lot of their frame rate to get it there. The PS3 version always seemed far choppier to me.

The graphics capabilities of the PS3 were over-hyped more than Apple's machines. Sony promising "every" game would be 1080p... and yet almost no game is. At all. Then again, Sony also promised that the PS3 could replace the average home computer, and we see how far that went.

I dunno. I'm still waiting for a game that interests me. Resistance was one of the worst FPS games I'd ever played, and I really want to try Metal Gear Solid 4... but I've never played any of the other games, so jumping into a series the 4th game in is really stupid.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 26, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> True, but Dead Space is a graphically BORING game. It really do anything with its graphics to tax the hardware. GTA4 puts much more load on the system and pulls off a lot, but Rockstar sacrified a lot of their frame rate to get it there. The PS3 version always seemed far choppier to me.
> 
> The graphics capabilities of the PS3 were over-hyped more than Apple's machines. Sony promising "every" game would be 1080p... and yet almost no game is. At all. Then again, Sony also promised that the PS3 could replace the average home computer, and we see how far that went.
> 
> I dunno. I'm still waiting for a game that interests me. Resistance was one of the worst FPS games I'd ever played, and I really want to try Metal Gear Solid 4... but I've never played any of the other games, so jumping into a series the 4th game in is really stupid.


Well there is an add on that will tell you everything about the other games so there is always that option. I still don't understand why some of the games don't support 1080p/i but I really only have a 480p T.V. I have played a lot of my games on the living room T.V which is 1080p and even games that don't support that high still look very good.


----------



## DontForget (Jan 26, 2009)

The only thing PS3 has over 360 is Little Big Planet and higher movie prices IMO

But if there are really enough PS3 exclusive games out / coming out to warrant the spendage, by all means, go ahead =D

 Remember, you have think about one thing first...
 do you know how much pr0n you can get for 900$? xD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2009)

they are both good systems.
i guess its all about the exclusives, you have to see which games you prefer and to which console they belong.
i chose the 360 because i LOVE the controller, i like its exclusives and it was affordable for me.

something that bugs me about the PS3 is that there arent THAT many good games :/
2007 was supposed to be the "year of the PS3". meh....
2008 was supposed to be the "year of the PS3". meh....

it doesnt look good right now for that sexy beast (i really do think its sexy, it looks awesome and its technology is just bad ass!), sony has to do something about that :/
they just declared a loss of 2.9 billion dollars and they will cut costs where they can.
i think ive heard they were able to cut production costs for the PS3 as well, but im not sure about that.
but i bet that they will lower the price for the PS3 soon! if you really want it you should wait a little


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 26, 2009)

I say go for it. It doesn't hurt to treat yourself to something nice every once in a while. When was the last time you bought something just for yourself?


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 27, 2009)

PS3 is pretty cool, the online is good, free, and downloading stuff is fun, if you don't want to go online, flash it, HDs are cheap and easy to install, so you can store plenty of games on it.


----------



## Rahf (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, I have to say from experience in owning the 360, PS3 and Wii.... the 360 is great for anything really, but it lacks a bit in those games that just make you go "Wooooooow" for me at least and it's just anti-aliasing thrown on to everything, PS3 is really expensive, but when the 'good' games do come out, well, you go "Wooooooow", but as I said the games can be a little pricey, and if you buy the wrong one it sets you back a bit. Wii is just fun if you want nostalgia :3

But in all, *UPGRADE YOUR PC*
PC is just the best, hands down


----------



## BlazeRyuWatari (Jan 30, 2009)

PS3's look like grills and i haven't heard anything good about them


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm a little late...but I tend to personally not care so much about graphics. So what if something has the best graphics? I want a story, I want a game that is going to deliver a good music score, a good plot/story, and good game-play.

Unfortunately the Wii has not been doing that for me, hence the link in my sig to sell it. Personally I'd choose a PS3 over a X-BOX. Sony caters to my likes in a game better than the other systems.

It's all about what you want out of your system. And for the rest of you going over "Graphics"....Graphics don't make a game. They just don't. Ever since the consoles have started warring for graphics I think game quality has gone down hill. That's my opinion and I'm not willing to argue over it. I don't get into video game debates...I see them as pointless. You like what you like and that is it. There is not point trying to argue that someone else should like "This" because everyone has different tastes in what they want out of a game. You cannot change that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 30, 2009)

Well arguing over whether PS3 and 360 games have better graphics certainly is pointless. The same game on either system will have the exact same polycount, the exact same textures, the exact same animations, the exact same particle effects and the only difference will be minor variations in the rendering process. Which the average person isn't going to notice if you put them side by side.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well arguing over whether PS3 and 360 games have better graphics certainly is pointless. The same game on either system will have the exact same polycount, the exact same textures, the exact same animations, the exact same particle effects and the only difference will be minor variations in the rendering process. Which the average person isn't going to notice if you put them side by side.


Well you will notice a higher texture resolution on the PS3 compared to Xbox360 thats about it


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 30, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Well you will notice a higher texture resolution on the PS3 compared to Xbox360 thats about it



Yeah, I just looked at some recent comparisons on GameFAQs and that's noticeable, but what's also noticeable is 360's antialiasing, so it's a tradeoff either way.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, I just looked at some recent comparisons on GameFAQs and that's noticeable, but what's also noticeable is 360's antialiasing, so it's a tradeoff either way.


Agreed


----------



## Runefox (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't seen the big deal about 720p vs 1080i/p, honestly, mostly because I A) am running it on a 22" KDS computer monitor (1680x1050) and B) feel that texture resolution, model complexity, and post-processing are much more important, visually, than the jump from 1280x720 to 1920x1080. While the 360's AA seems to be more refined than the PS3's, as well, I do find a certain charm in the PS3's "sharp" algorithm that tends to over-emphasize lines. I find that 360 games trend towards the blurry side of things, though they do still look quite good.

I also feel that high resolution movies typically have visual artifacts from compression that have a far greater image quality impact than the jump from one resolution to the next. I don't think I've seen anything that truly is "HD" yet.


----------



## The_Anthropomorphologist (Feb 4, 2009)

Absolutely you should.  Personally I find the PS3 has the better line up of exclusive titles.  Metal Gear Solid 4 alone trumps anything on the 360. While 360 SEEMS cheaper all the little things that Microsoft charges you for really begin to add up as time goes on.

For example:

Five Years of XBOX live = $250

Five Years of PlayStation Network = $0

Plus, unless you wanna be running to the drug store to buy AA batteries every other day you gotta buy the rechargable batteries for your 360 controller plus a charger.  PS3 controllers have built in recargable batteries and they charge using the same type of USB cable that you plug your digital camera into your PC with, and the PS3 comes with one of those cables.  Not to mention all the poor saps who were conned into buying the HDDVD adapter for 360 and now can only watch like five movies with it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 4, 2009)

The_Anthropomorphologist said:


> Plus, unless you wanna be running to the drug store to buy AA batteries every other day you gotta buy the rechargable batteries for your 360 controller plus a charger.


The charge pack comes with its own charge kit, and it's like $10. Plus the controllers had rumble (something the PS3 controllers didn't have). And unlike the PS3 controller, if the battery goes bad you can replace it on your own or user a third party kit with a higher mAh battery for longer liftspans. With the PS3 you have to return the controller to Sony to have the battery replaced or buy a new controller outright. It's one of the hidden costs of the PS3. Sony wants people to replace their controllers entirely, and they don't make it easy.

So there are pros/cons to each. I'd rather have the option to use AAs if I need to than lose my controller for 7-10 business days while waiting on a replacement.

Then again, Sony didn't even offer us original PS3 adopters a coupon for the rumble-enabled Dualshocks on the PS3. That was something of a burn. :| PS3 gaming never felt right to me without rumble.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 4, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Then again, Sony didn't even offer us original PS3 adopters a coupon for the rumble-enabled Dualshocks on the PS3. That was something of a burn. :| PS3 gaming never felt right to me without rumble.



I can agree with that because I had to use a digital controller on my PS2 when we played Gauntlet multiplayer


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 5, 2009)

The_Anthropomorphologist said:


> Absolutely you should.  Personally I find the PS3 has the better line up of exclusive titles.  Metal Gear Solid 4 alone trumps anything on the 360. While 360 SEEMS cheaper all the little things that Microsoft charges you for really begin to add up as time goes on.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Halo 3 has kept up nearly double the sales of MGS4, and looks to have better scores then it overall (and probably more people playing it daily). Gears of War 2 has almost equal sales and reviews overall. It's the only objective information I think there is :/

Five and a half years of Xbox Live = 200$, it costs 40$ for 13 months.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> it costs 40$ for 13 months.


40$ for 13 months? I don't know where you have been but last time I checked its still 50$ for 12 months


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 5, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> 40$ for 13 months? I don't know where you have been but last time I checked its still 50$ for 12 months



Target...Bestbuy....Circuit City...Play'n'Trade...Gamestop...Any place that sells the time cards. I can't find a place that sells 12 month ones, nor for any cheaper then 39.99$ offline.

(Here are Amazon links)

http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Live..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1233870230&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Live-mon..._8?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1233870230&sr=8-8


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Target...Bestbuy....Circuit City...Play'n'Trade...Gamestop...Any place that sells the time cards. I can't find a place that sells 12 month ones, nor for any cheaper then 39.99$ offline.
> 
> (Here are Amazon links)
> 
> ...



Ah that makes since. I was thinking Directly form the X-box. Still this feels like I'm paying for an MMO. Oh well


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 5, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Ah that makes since. I was thinking Directly form the X-box. Still this feels like I'm paying for an MMO. Oh well



They just aren't the monthly thing that Microsoft provides, which is like what...9.99$ or something a month? Some rip-off I'm sure, but yeah...40$ for Gold year + 1 month > 180$ for year for MMO's


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 7, 2009)

No


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 7, 2009)

The_Anthropomorphologist said:


> Absolutely you should.  Personally I find the PS3 has the better line up of exclusive titles.  Metal Gear Solid 4 alone trumps anything on the 360. While 360 SEEMS cheaper all the little things that Microsoft charges you for really begin to add up as time goes on.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



I love folks who use the batteries jab. Did you forget in the middle of your fanboy fueled rage that the rechargables within the Duel Shock 3 will only last 4 years at the most before they start going bad? While I can do it, I wouldn't want to put anyone though the pain in the ass that is opening up a Duel Shock 3 to try and replace the battery, compared to just pressing a button on the 360.

Let's also get into the PSN vs Live thing.

Every single game on Live has a demo. All of them. PSN? No. Special lols to listing FMV Soild..i'm sorry, MGS4 too. I would have thought you would at least listed floaty ass controls, er Little Big Planet first.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 7, 2009)

The console war is fucking stupid >:1
In my opinion the Xbox360 (Well, it's exclusives, at least) and the Wii can both go suck a cock, but I don't feel the need to blurt that out every time they're mentioned in a thread thankyou very much, you opinionated pricks.
It all comes down to personal taste. If anyone asks what console they should buy, tell them that. If you state that there is any particular console at this point in time that anyone and everyone can be completely satisfied with, you're a liar; I got a 360 because all of my friends were telling me how awesome it was and I freaking hated it.
Different people like different things.


----------

